# The Truth about Pokemon



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2015)

The Truth about Pokemon

[youtube]xMq-FyDBeBA[/youtube]

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 24, 2015)

"Then get stomped by that one kid who caught Mewtwo."

Good times. When Mewtwo was king.


----------



## Asriel (Feb 24, 2015)

The truth sets us freeeeeeeeeeeee 

Needs an updated version though, with *all* the Pokemon... >w>


----------

